# Oil infusion vs tea



## keb (May 26, 2012)

I was wondering what would be better, making a tea (using chamomile) to use for my lye water, or infusing one of my oils.  I have "researched" so much it's all a jumble in my head lol.


----------



## Hazel (May 26, 2012)

Is the oil infused with chamomile? If so, why don't you try making two batches. Make one with tea and the other with infused oil. Then you can compare them and see if there is a difference or if you prefer one over the other. Research will only get you so far - experimentation will give you results on what you find is best. IMO, something may not be better just because someone says it's better. What is best for someone may not necessarily be good for someone else. It's what you find out works best for your skin. You could even make a third batch with tea and infused oil to see if this makes a difference.


----------



## keb (May 26, 2012)

That's kind of what I wanted to do, but just realized I only have enough lye left for one batch!! I'm going to do the oil infusion ,  was curious what other people like and why.

Thanks


----------



## dirrdee (May 26, 2012)

I usually do the tea infusion with chamomile, never tried the oil, just because the other always worked for me.  Please lets us know how it turns out?


----------



## Hazel (May 26, 2012)

Please let us know how the oil infusion works out. I'd still recommend you experiment with altering this recipe when you get more lye. Also, keep good notes because you'll probably be the person answering questions about tea versus oil infusions in the future.  :wink:


----------



## Genny (May 26, 2012)

I've done chamomile tea and chamomile infused in oils. The only difference I've found is in the color.

When you do chamomile tea, it stinks horribly when you combine it with your lye and it turns brown.  But in your soap it fades to a yellowish golden color and the stinkiness goes away.  

When you do the chamomile infused in oils, the golden color fades in the soap to a really pale yellow.


----------



## keb (May 26, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Please let us know how the oil infusion works out. I'd still recommend you experiment with altering this recipe when you get more lye. Also, keep good notes because you'll probably be the person answering questions about tea versus oil infusions in the future.  :wink:



I do plan on doing more experimentation with these different methods. Since its going to be a bit before I can restock, I decided to cold infuse my oils and wait until I can try the three methods you talked about in an earlier post.

Thanks for all you replies   . My thirst for knowledge is outrunning my bank account lol. I did have a talk with my kids about having pesky graduations in the midst of my soapy fun!!


----------



## green soap (May 26, 2012)

I have not used camomille in soap, but I use a lot of other herbs and plant material.

I infuse rosemary in oil, and also make a tea out of it (use instead of lye water).  Then I add rosemary essential oil for my 'triple rosemary' soap.  I do a similar thing with citrus rinds (not a tea though, i use citrus leaves) and spearmint leaves.  I grow the herbs and i have such an excess that I might as well put it into the soap in every way i can think off....oh and by the way it really works and they smell great.


----------



## SubLowe (May 26, 2012)

green soap said:
			
		

> I have not used camomille in soap, but I use a lot of other herbs and plant material.
> 
> I infuse rosemary in oil, and also make a tea out of it (use instead of lye water).  Then I add rosemary essential oil for my 'triple rosemary' soap.  I do a similar thing with citrus rinds (not a tea though, i use citrus leaves) and spearmint leaves.  I grow the herbs and i have such an excess that I might as well put it into the soap in every way i can think off....oh and by the way it really works and they smell great.



we have some many herbs too. do you have any suggestions on how to use herbs in soap other then adding dried at trace?


----------



## Hazel (May 26, 2012)

keb said:
			
		

> I did have a talk with my kids about having pesky graduations in the midst of my soapy fun!!



How inconsiderate of them to graduate and interrupt your fun! Gosh, kids believe the world revolves around them and don't realize it's all about your soapmaking.


----------



## green soap (May 26, 2012)

SubLowe said:
			
		

> green soap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sublowe, infusions - water based (tea) and oil infusions.  This way you don't get any scratchiness.  

Going back to the original question (water or oil?) I think it depends on the herb.  I have not done well with some dried herb oil infusions.  Spearmint for example, I just add it as tea.  Tried oil infusion and I think tea works better for that one.  

Citrus rinds on the other hand, infuse really well in oil.  Rosemary seems to infuse well both in oils and water.  

What herbs do you have?


----------



## keb (May 26, 2012)

green soap said:
			
		

> I have not used camomille in soap, but I use a lot of other herbs and plant material.
> 
> I infuse rosemary in oil, and also make a tea out of it (use instead of lye water).  Then I add rosemary essential oil for my 'triple rosemary' soap.  I do a similar thing with citrus rinds (not a tea though, i use citrus leaves) and spearmint leaves.  I grow the herbs and i have such an excess that I might as well put it into the soap in every way i can think off....oh and by the way it really works and they smell great.



This sounds pretty interesting to try!! I have a brown thumb,  but I'm getting some herbs with my CSA that I definitely will have to try this with. I wonder how some pineapple basil would hold up, I love that stuff. I think I'll try that with the BB Pineapple Cilantro FO.


----------



## keb (May 26, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> keb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I had to re-think my position on that when they said they would never do it again, I do want them to move out at some point


----------



## Fragola (Jun 1, 2012)

Generally speaking, I'm thinking that certain herbal substances are water soluble while others are oil soluble. 

Haven't used chamomile, but these days I'm experimenting with mint, doing both - water and oil infusion. And maybe even a double infusion, if I find the time. 

Worth considering that most recipes contain less water than oil, meaning that the water infusion would need to be more "concentrated" for the same result.


----------



## krunt (Jun 2, 2012)

i have only done one oil infusion, but have never used an herbal tea in soapmaking.  i infused bay leaves in olive oil and made a castile from it.  the infused oil added colour and scent to the soap.  is there any more to it than that?  i have not yet used the soap, so i don't know if it feels different on the skin.

regarding adding lye to an herbal tea... can you avoid smelling it, or does the smell fill the room?  is there always an unpleasant smell, or does it depend on what herb is used?  will an herbal tea add any lasting scent to the soap (the scent of the herb)?

many thanks in advance for any responses!


----------



## Fragola (Jun 3, 2012)

My mint-lye infusion resulted in a minty soap. Haven't noticed any bad smell, but I didn't put my nose inside the container.


----------



## dcornett (Jun 3, 2012)

krunt said:
			
		

> regarding adding lye to an herbal tea... can you avoid smelling it, or does the smell fill the room?  is there always an unpleasant smell, or does it depend on what herb is used?  will an herbal tea add any lasting scent to the soap (the scent of the herb)?
> 
> many thanks in advance for any responses!



I've used a few different herbal teas (green tea, chamomile, mint, jewel weed and rosemary) and they all smelled pretty foul, and changed color when the lye was added, so I'm assuming they all do because the same is true for the milks and juices that I've used also. But the good new is that they usually change back to a normal color and the foul scent doesn't hang around either. But initially I don't think there is any way to avoid it (partially freezing helps some though)


----------



## krunt (Jun 4, 2012)

thanks for the responses... for some reason the thought of being subjected to some funky smell really puts me off.  but if i've learned anything, it's that sometimes you just have to try things for yourself... maybe it won't be as bad as i imagine!!


----------

